# System Diagnostic Test



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Has anyone tried the systems diagnostic test? You are able to enter the computers diagnostic by holding down the mode & set buttons while turning on the car. 

There is a bunch of information that it gives like battery voltage, brake voltage, and other useful information but I have a question on specifically the "Trouble Code" portion. On mine it displays a series of "0" for the most part but I do have two "1" listed. This to me means that there must be something wrong in two different areas of the car.

The funny thing is that the car just got serviced by Mr. Goodwrench who failed to mention anything. I checked the car before I gave it to them to service and the same two "1"'s showed and I re-checked it after I got it back and they were not cleared.

I really dislike this dealership because they seem to not know much about the GTO and any questions I have they don't have answers for. :confused 
I get most of my answers from fellow GTO owners on this forum.  

My question is, can anyone check their systems diagnostic and see if any "1"'s are listed? I am going to take it back to the dealer and ask them but before I do I want to know if anyone else is experiencing something similar.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Will look at lunch and let ya know what I see...


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

btchplz said:


> Has anyone tried the systems diagnostic test? You are able to enter the computers diagnostic by holding down the mode & set buttons while turning on the car.
> 
> There is a bunch of information that it gives like battery voltage, brake voltage, and other useful information but I have a question on specifically the "Trouble Code" portion. On mine it displays a series of "0" for the most part but I do have two "1" listed. This to me means that there must be something wrong in two different areas of the car.question is, can anyone check their systems diagnostic and see if any "1"'s are listed? I am going to take it back to the dealer and ask them but before I do I want to know if anyone else is experiencing something similar.


Had not been here before , so Thanks for the heads-up...

Regarding your question : Two rows of zeros in my case (no ones)...


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Did the last one freak you out? It did me the first time I tried it out, I thought I screwed something up! lol!
:cheers


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

gameover said:


> Did the last one freak you out? It did me the first time I tried it out, I thought I screwed something up! lol!
> :cheers


The last one being the Gauge dial check ? - kinda did , but then remembered it from another threads comments , just at that time didn't understand that thread's comment. 
I will be writing this info down and keeping for baseline references...


----------



## Jason Rogers (Feb 28, 2005)

I have all zero's on mine. BTW: the brake voltage goes from 2.0v to 0.0 when you raise the parking brake. Not sure why they are monitoring that... 

I use the digital water temp all the time at the track. With both fans on high, I can maintain 178-181 degrees with a 160 thermo...

J


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Help me out with this, I just went down, started up my car, held onto both the mode and set button, and all I got were the display changes, options menu with volume control, etc. No error code check, or battery /brake display. 

Am I missing something?! Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Jason Rogers (Feb 28, 2005)

Hold both buttons,_ then_ use your third hand to turn on the ignition.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> Help me out with this, I just went down, started up my car, held onto both the mode and set button, and all I got were the display changes, options menu with volume control, etc. No error code check, or battery /brake display.
> 
> Am I missing something?! Thanks,
> Dave


Hold the mode and set button down , and then start the car . As I remember the mode button will cycle you thru the different readings...
Yea I thought this procedure was ackward too but worth the twisted wrist.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Jason Rogers said:


> I have all zero's on mine. BTW: the brake voltage goes from 2.0v to 0.0 when you raise the parking brake. Not sure why they are monitoring that...
> 
> I use the digital water temp all the time at the track. With both fans on high, I can maintain 178-181 degrees with a 160 thermo...
> 
> J


If you ever noticed, your DRL's do not come on until you release the parking brake upon the first start. When you put it back on they do not turn off though. Anyway, that may be what they are using that input for.


----------



## SSN GTO (May 22, 2005)

Try to start driving with the emergency brake on! You get an alarm.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Thanks! I'll give it a shot! 

Dave :cheers


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm glad you guys are having fun with this, but is anyone else showing anything else other than "0"'s on the Trouble Codes portion?

Oh yeah, I too found out about the alarm when you put on the e-brake. If you do it slightly the brakes won't apply but you will get the alarm.


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

My display shows only aughts, naughts, you know.. these things 000000000000

If anyone finds out what the positions within the display refer to being wrong... when you get one of these 1's... let us know


I'm curious... anybody actually able to try the stopwatch on a zero to 60... i'm barely able to take off, shift to 2nd, and look at the speedo in less than five seconds, much less add hit the stopwatch to start it and then again to stop if... now.. if you you start the stop watch from the radio buttons on the steering wheel.. maybe...


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

The "Trouble Codes" you see are discreet indicators for the cluster ONLY and really dont mean a whole lot. For the most part it's a hiccup that you'll never see and only the cluster knows has happened. If something is wrong with the cluster, you'll know it


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> The "Trouble Codes" you see are discreet indicators for the cluster ONLY and really dont mean a whole lot. For the most part it's a hiccup that you'll never see and only the cluster knows has happened. If something is wrong with the cluster, you'll know it



Good info. Thanks!


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

So having a few "1"s in the cluster of zero's isn't a bad thing?? I've got ones in there also and was worried.....still am


----------



## AGR81 (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't know for sure about the 05...as I have an 04. But the self check is the same (except brake voltage)

Try pulling your PCM fuse (or the brute force method of disconnecting a battery cable) That should clear it. Try the fuse first. It's a 10 amp on the end of passenger side fender well fuse holder and is labeled.

I has some 1's in the middle of mine once, and my Predator said it was an P-0122 which was "low throttle body voltage" I had the TB sensor disconnected earlier that day for it to re-learn an new idle adjustment. That's the only time I've seen it. But even with those 1's, my SES light never was on.

Hope the fuse pulling helps


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok I need to re-iterate things here apparently:

1. Pulling the PCM fuse wont do anything, the 1/0's are CLUSTER FLAGS ONLY! They have nothing to do with anything the predator can read (IE No powertrain DTC's).

2. They are flags, not DTC's.


----------



## AGR81 (Sep 8, 2005)

The PCM fuse was just a suggestion. I'm unfamiliar with "flags" vs DTC's. But I'd still bet pulling the batt cable would solve it. That fixes about anything electronic....unless it's something really wrong and that would come back on a self test completion.


----------



## AGR81 (Sep 8, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> They are flags, not DTC's.


Could you explain the difference, I'm curious. I thought they were binary encoded DTC's


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Thanks! I'll just try disconnecting the battery for now. :cheers


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

All ZERO's here.....................................

I just wish it showed OIL TEMP!!

Anyone know how I can do this??


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

It'll never show oil temp, that PID isnt passed through the PIM.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> Thanks! I'll just try disconnecting the battery for now. :cheers


Let us know if disconnecting the battery helped.


----------

